# The Superhero Villagers



## Forgotten D (Jan 25, 2014)

There are 333 villagers in New Leaf, and each and every one of them has their own quirks. However, out of all these villagers, there are only 4 superheroes (3 from the previous games and 1 newly introduced). They are:

-Kid Cat






-Agent S





-Big Top





-Rocket





What are your opinions on them? Which one is your favorite? Feel free to share 
*Though Mira may look like a superhero villager, she isn't. She doesn't have a number or full-body uniform.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm not familiar with any of them. Would they be recognized at a cosplay convention?!!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 25, 2014)

They're okay. Kid Cat and Agent S are cute. Big Top is meh

Rocket is gross, possibly my least favorite villager. :x


----------



## Forgotten D (Jan 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> They're okay. Kid Cat and Agent S are cute. Big Top is meh
> 
> Rocket is gross, possibly my least favorite villager. :x


A lot of people dislike Big Top, but I gave him a chance and I grew to love him


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 25, 2014)

I had Big Top for a long time! He's such a sweetheart but eventually he left :c I don't like the other ones though.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to want all four in my town, but now I just want Kid Cat and Agent S. I have Agent S and Big Top though.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 25, 2014)

I like Kid Cat and Big Top.  Agent S is alright I guess.  
Rocket is lol no


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 25, 2014)

I LOVE Kid Cat & Agent S
Big Top is Ok
Rocket is a monster


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 25, 2014)

I like that they added the pink superhero. In general, they're all pretty cool.
My favourite would probably be Kid Cat.
Honestly, I thought that Big Top was supposed to be the villain of the bunch.


----------



## Tiffany (Jan 25, 2014)

I had big top, couldn't wait for him to move. Took me forever to get him out.


----------



## harvington (Jan 25, 2014)

I think they're pretty cute, but I have to agree with everyone else that Rocket is just awful. I was unfortunate enough to have her in my town and she took forever to move out.


----------



## ayeeprill (Jan 25, 2014)

Big Top is the BEST! Kid Cat and Agent S are okay. Don't like Rocket at all.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 25, 2014)

I used to want all 4, because my old town started with Agent S and I had Big Top in my alt who I could have moved over. But I ended up getting a load of villagers I liked more than Agent S and went off of her and grew to dislike Big Top too. Then with Rocket being, well Rocket, that only leaves Kid Cat that I'd actually want to live with. 

Actually, if they continue the trend with the lower numbers being the more popular villagers/species I dread to think what a 5 would be. I'm guessing a lurid orange and khaki Hippo.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 25, 2014)

My town started with both Big Top and Kid Cat. I was gonna let both move away...but Kid Cat grew on me. So did Big Top but I let him go because the husband wanted him more and he currently lives in his town  Agent S and Rocket don't appeal to me at all.

I think Mira is a super hero...but she works all on her own lol I imagine the other group is a team.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 25, 2014)

Kod Cat, followed closely by Agent S.
These two are cute animals, and they are overall great people to be by.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 26, 2014)

I love Rocket and Agent S. Big Top looks cute too.

Kid Cat is kinda ugly but that is mainly because I hate cats.


----------



## brewsterscoffee (Jan 26, 2014)

What about Mira?


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kid Cat is pretty cool, Agent S is okay, Big Top and Rocket are meh.

Why must the pink superhero is a gorilla? Could've been better one IMO.


----------



## Marc Franks (Jan 26, 2014)

Rocket looks cool but no, Big top and i go waay back had him on my accf for years.


----------



## the_bria (Jan 26, 2014)

i'm pretty sure mira is sailor v.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 26, 2014)

ugh i have rocket in my town and i can't wait for her ugly self to move out


----------



## Jellieyz (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the concept of the power rangers theme.

I hope they continue it with Mira being a sailor moon theme as well.


----------



## Carina (Jan 26, 2014)

A couple of months ago I had all 4 of them as villagers in my old town. I like them because they seem so special


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have kid cat in my town and he's adorable! Superhero kitty~
Rocket is kinda odd looking. She does not look like a girl at all yet she has to wear pink lol


----------



## harime (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't like Rocket e.e
Agent S and Big Top are okay.

I like Kid Cat the most d:


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 26, 2014)

"Only four?" What about Mira?

I'm not really fond of any of Kid Cat, Agent S, Big Top, or Rocket, but I like Mira.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha, talk about superhero~ I CHOOSE YOU AGENT S!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 26, 2014)

I have Big Top and Agent S in my town. I like Kid Cat too, but I'm not really trying to get him. As for Rocket, I don't care for her.


----------



## HoennMaster (Jan 27, 2014)

I love Agent S and don't care for Rocket. I haven't had the other two but Kid Cat is adorable.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 27, 2014)

I love agent s and kid cat


----------



## katysu (Jan 27, 2014)

In defense of Rocket -  I have Rocket in the first town I made (I have a 2nd town).
She is Uchi, and really no different from any other uchi. 
You need an uchi for certain PWP. 
I like her, she's pink which fits in well with the theme of my town (pink!)
She's just a real sweetie at heart. I didn't realise she was a superhero!


----------



## Siren137 (Jan 27, 2014)

I had Agent S in Wild World and then she popped up as my first move in on New Leaf! I love her, she makes me laugh so much! I also had Kid Cat in WW he was great too. As for the other two I have no experience of them, but they don't really appeal. Rockets design is a bit off as well, something just doesn't look right to me!


----------



## sweaterpixels (Jan 27, 2014)

i only like Kid Cat. my little brother had him in WW before.


----------



## vexnir (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't like them at all. Personally, the uniform idea and helmets just don't appear to me. Just no.


----------



## juneau (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I'd only like Kid Cat. Agent S has the weird half-open eyes behind the helmet that I'm really not that fond of, and Rocket and Big Top are just meh.


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 27, 2014)

Rocket is my favourite of the 4, as she's grown on me so much in New Leaf..

Other than that, Agent S is my favourite.. She's always been so epic.. Kid Cat & Big Top are pretty epic, but they're not close to Agent S or Rocket


----------



## dogman91 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol I had Rocket and holy crap something is just really off about her/him. Peewee was also in my town (another gorilla, who's male btw), so compared to his low voice, the high squeakiness of Rocket threw me off. The most transgendered villager I encountered so far.


----------

